# My Tornado 1.8 yard. Video and Pics.



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

As alot of you know i bought the Tornado from a plowsite member on here. Here is the thread in case you missed it. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=99705

So far I'm really happy with everything. The guy i bought it off of JON was a real nice guy he showed me how to hook everything up and gave me all the paperwork for it. Oh and a 45.00 map so i could take another way home since i don't have a GPS.

I paid 3200 for it plus 90 in fuel to go get it. So for 3300 I think i got a good deal. I called around and they wanted 5,000 for a new one and that's not counting 6% sales tax. Cash and Carry.

Tell me what you all think!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

video dont work man, and what ya going to do about the toolbox you had???? put a extend a hitch on so and hand the spreader out the back a lil bit???


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mackman;1008578 said:


>


Is it easy to take out? Can you do it by yourself if need be?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

lude1990;1008585 said:


> video dont work man, and what ya going to do about the toolbox you had???? put a extend a hitch on so and hand the spreader out the back a lil bit???


Video is still loading on Youtube. Give it like 10min it will be up. Im just going to keep the box out in the winter months. I plow 10min from my house so if i need any tools or anything i can just shoot home.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1008588 said:


> Is it easy to take out? Can you do it by yourself if need be?


I can take it out by my self. Putting it in is another story. If i was a little bigger i might be able too. But it wasnt that hard for me and my 59 year old dad together.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Whats the problem with putting it in by yourself?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1008595 said:


> Whats the problem with putting it in by yourself?


About 450lbs thats the problem


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1008595 said:


> Whats the problem with putting it in by yourself?


I'm going to guess the whole tipping it down part then lifting the back of it up into the truck and sliding it forwards. I know it's mostly plastic, but its still 700lbs.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

its still easier then putting in a steel one by yourself


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Nice Mackman!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
Do you now get more an hour cause you can sand? Or you planing on Subbing yourself out next season to sand/salt?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

lude1990;1008604 said:


> its still easier then putting in a steel one by yourself


Yes cuz the whole spinner part comes off and you cant stand it straight up and down.

The whole thing is 660lbs i think. So after you get the front 1/2 in your truck you still have to pick up the back 1/2 where the motor and gearbox is so im guess its around 450lbs give or take.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

bacwudzme;1008606 said:


> Very Nice Mackman!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!
> Do you now get more an hour cause you can sand? Or you planing on Subbing yourself out next season to sand/salt?


Yes i get alot more an hour for the spreader plus i will now get alot of xtra hours.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice set up man someday ill get a spreader


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Mark13;1008601 said:


> I'm going to guess the whole tipping it down part then lifting the back of it up into the truck and sliding it forwards. I know it's mostly plastic, but its still 700lbs.


Ok thats what I figured. Eventually I'd like to get the 1.5yrd model. I think I'll probably make a wooden cradle so I can take the spinner off and push it out of the bed of the truck on to the cradle, then just push it back in when needed.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Mackman;1008611 said:


> Yes i get alot more an hour for the spreader plus i will now get alot of xtra hours.


Well the deal you got on it should be paying for itself before long!payup

On a side note you sound like the cool **** dude on Parking Wars on A&E!!!!!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

very nice looking truck and spreader. just a couple questions, do you still have that air line run to the backrack or did that go when the toolbox came out?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Your front piece of conspicuity tape is backwards. Red goes to the back. 

What does the bottom side of those spreaders look like? Is the drag chain exposed like it was on all of the older v-box spreaders?


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

nice dude hopefully we get couple more events before the end of the season might paid for itself . i got my fingers cross for mid week this week . best of luck and hopfully we can get a vid of it in use


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1008624 said:


> very nice looking truck and spreader. just a couple questions, do you still have that air line run to the backrack or did that go when the toolbox came out?


As of right now i just cut the line to get the tool box off. But i will be re-mounting it somewhere so it will be out of the way and i wont have to keep hooking and un-hooking it when i take the tool box off.



JohnnyU;1008625 said:


> Your front piece of conspicuity tape is backwards. Red goes to the back.
> 
> What does the bottom side of those spreaders look like? Is the drag chain exposed like it was on all of the older v-box spreaders?


You sound like my dad about the tape he said the same thing lol. I like it better with the white facing each other thats why i did it lol.

Yes the chain is exposed just like the older v-boxs.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

It is hard to put one on yourself but here is what I do

Back the truck to the salter.... tip the salter into the truck.
Pick up the back end and kick a 5 gallon pail under it. then pick it up again and put a garbage container under it... now push it in and strap it down


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC;1008642 said:


> It is hard to put one on yourself but here is what I do
> 
> Back the truck to the salter.... tip the salter into the truck.
> Pick up the back end and kick a 5 gallon pail under it. then pick it up again and put a garbage container under it... now push it in and strap it down


Not a bad idea. Might have to give that a shot next time.

I got a beater car so i was just thinking of leaving it in all winter unless i have to go move something and need the truck.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Never heard an electric before, thought it would have been more quiet. Are they all that loud ?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mackman...congrats on your salter. i have 2 of them. initially most of my problems were due to factory assembly except for a sheared of spinner motor shaft. just a few FWIW's...take your chute off after every salting and keep your motor and components free from salt. they are right down in the salt and get coated quite a bit. when mine was brand new i took slicone and sealed all the mating surfaces of the motor caps and wiring box, i then sprayed it all with duplicolor spray on bed liner in a can to keep the elements off. i added a truck mudflap to the back of salter to keep my bumper clean. one other thinng i did was to cut off the piece of stainless steel on the left side of spinner (standing behind salter) that comes off spinner shroud at 90 degrees from the bumper. i was getting a weak spread pattern on the drivers side because salt would hit this piece of stainless. the passenger side is fine because the spinner rotates counterclockwise. good luck rest of the winter!!
steve


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Showmestaterida;1008647 said:


> Never heard an electric before, thought it would have been more quiet. Are they all that loud ?


I dunno that was the 1st time for me too.



xtreem3d;1008648 said:


> mackman...congrats on your salter. i have 2 of them. initially most of my problems were due to factory assembly except for a sheared of spinner motor shaft. just a few FWIW's...take your chute off after every salting and keep your motor and components free from salt. they are right down in the salt and get coated quite a bit. when mine was brand new i took slicone and sealed all the mating surfaces of the motor caps and wiring box, i then sprayed it all with duplicolor spray on bed liner in a can to keep the elements off. i added a truck mudflap to the back of salter to keep my bumper clean. one other thinng i did was to cut off the piece of stainless steel on the left side of spinner (standing behind salter) that comes off spinner shroud at 90 degrees from the bumper. i was getting a weak spread pattern on the drivers side because salt would hit this piece of stainless. the passenger side is fine because the spinner rotates counterclockwise. good luck rest of the winter!!
> steve


Good info. I am planing on putting a mudflap for the bumper. But i might do some other stuff that you said. Thanks for the Tips.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Mackman;1008630 said:


> Yes the chain is exposed just like the older v-boxs.





Mackman;1008646 said:


> i was just thinking of leaving it in all winter unless i have to go move something and need the truck.


With that style of drag chain, you'll probably end up with a decent amount of salt in the bed after each use. It just falls off the chain as it rolls around and piles up under the spreader. You'll want to be sure to pull the spreader and wash that out really well after each use. That was the main reason I decided against the Western/Fisher spreaders and found a SaltDogg.

Just another FYI.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

where did u get your clearance lights underneath the door from? And the chrome sheet that they are mounted to?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mackman...forgot one other thing after looking at your pics...i built my own inverted V because i was a little worried about the weight on an electric conveyor


----------



## rebert (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet truck man!! How come you got rid of the stacks?


----------



## monteballz (Jan 30, 2009)

Looking good MackMan! Are you going to run salt or sand through it? Or a combo? Are these units able to handle just sand?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

That's sweet Mackman. I'll look for your input on it, I'm looking at getting the Polycaster this off season.

Are you planning on buying bulk for next season or buying as needed from a local pit?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That looks damn sexy, Mack. Nice video you put together. He was right it is brand new. LOL. Keep us posted on how it preforms. Let me know if you want to sell it.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

I have a 2 of the older style ones.
1 fisher with the inverted v and 1 western with no v. I actaully find that the inverted v doesnt let sand spread ... the v actually holds it up. Kinda pisses me off actaully.

The problem with the first gen 1's is that they would freezeup if you loaded and ran for a while without spreading.. Putting them up on 4x4s prevents that but other then that I have never had anytrouble. 

Electric is nice and quiet and there is no noise when you are not using it. 
I would never go to anything else. I have all diesels so they have 2 batteries and I run mine off the passengers side one.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Were do i find the Serial Number on this thing?? It is raining out so i didnt look to hard.


----------



## JJSLandscape (Sep 6, 2009)

if i knew he was going to go that low i wouldve grabbed it!! great find and good luck with it. a guy that buys salt from me has 3 of these and swears by them, hes even got the 2.5 yard one on his flatbed


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

LOL, man...you guys make alot of work for yourself!! Here's how I unload/load my Salt Dogg all by my lonesome. Ugly-sure, I coulda took more time and made it all pretty and painted it up nice, but fact of the matter is 30 minutes of time and $30 in materials 4 yrs ago and it's still as ridgid today as it was when new, and it serves the purpose. I back upto the wooden stand I have made so the "rails" of the stand are at bed height, unstrap my spreader, and literall push it off onto the stand.

Go to load it, I back upto it, and push the unit forward into the truck bed...takes less than 30 seconds to load/unload with no physical effort so to speak.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice im going to have to make a stand like that. For next year.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

looks great mackman i got the first generation blizzard version and i must admit i shouldve waited mines been pretty good all except the need for a new motor for it after only a total of 1 year of use luckily it was under warranty. 

2 things to remember

1. if ur running sand salt mix i recommend a 200lb vibrator otherwise ur gonna be getting out every few minutes, if ur running salt u should be fine with out. 

2 i would defiantly put something in between the spinner and ur bumper otherwise ur gonna have salt in places u dont want and rusting it out or scratching the hell out of it or both. i have a black painted bumper on my ride and my boss is gonna be paying to have it painted at the end of the season.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

No bullet holes in it yet.... always a good sign.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Mr.Markus;1012047 said:


> No bullet holes in it yet.... always a good sign.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Me and my oldman getting ready for tonight. Got the new decals on the plow and took the doors of the spreader.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

ProTouchGrounds;1008681 said:


> where did u get your clearance lights underneath the door from? And the chrome sheet that they are mounted to?


Sorry i just saw i missed your post. I got them a long time ago from AW Driect. But i dont think they carry them anymore. Here is a video i made up for another guy askin about them.

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid627.photobucket.com/albums/tt354/mackman141/Truck/100_0247.flv


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice. I think you got a great deal on that spreader. I was eyeing it up before you got it. lol Hope it serves you well.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Fisher plow and a western salter :laughing:


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

DareDog;1012207 said:


> Fisher plow and a western salter :laughing:


Nothing but the best.

You know why its the best??????

Cuz it doesnt say BOSS:laughing:


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

DareDog;1012207 said:


> Fisher plow and a western salter :laughing:


dont forget the rolling rock


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Mackman, why no doors on spreader? get in the way? quicker loading? Whats the max amount it will fit with doors on?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Deerewashed;1012244 said:


> dont forget the rolling rock


Gotta love it. I'm about ready to crack one open now.



Showmestaterida;1012246 said:


> Mackman, why no doors on spreader? get in the way? quicker loading? Whats the max amount it will fit with doors on?


Well since i will be salting roads i will be putting down about 6-9 loads. So i just took them off so i dont have to deal with them. Plus the longest the salt will stay in the hopper will be about 20mins. So i dont have to worry about it harding up.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

i always like seeing pics of your truck, it's sweet. How does it hold a load with the salt in it? Also, do you spread while plowing the roads (never done roads here before)?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

highlander316;1012271 said:


> i always like seeing pics of your truck, it's sweet. How does it hold a load with the salt in it? Also, do you spread while plowing the roads (never done roads here before)?


Never had a load of salt in it yet. I will let you know in about 48hrs. Got 8-12in coming tonight into Friday.

As far as plowing and salting roads go. No we don't plow and salt. We do all the plowing and salt at the very end. If you salt in the middle of the storm your just going to be plowing the salt off the road on your next pass. Thanks for the comment about my truck.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mackman, you still running the EGR cooler? I just got a delete kit for mine,it made a big difference. I just have to get a SCT tunner for it now! Nice truck by the way.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Chase88;1012300 said:


> Mackman, you still running tour EGR cooler? I just got a delete kit for mine,it made a big difference. I just have to get a SCT tunner for it now! Nice truck by the way.


Yes she is still 100% Stock. Got 57,000 on her without one major problem. As soon as i have problems i plan on doing away with the EGR cooler and studding it. But intill i have a problem i will leave it stock. Thanks for the comment


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

Mackman;1012275 said:


> Never had a load of salt in it yet. I will let you know in about 48hrs. Got 8-12in coming tonight into Friday.
> 
> As far as plowing and salting roads go. No we don't plow and salt. We do all the plowing and salt at the very end. If you salt in the middle of the storm your just going to be plowing the salt off the road on your next pass. Thanks for the comment about my truck.


ok gotcha. I know around here, most times the cities and townships are dumping while plowing, even if they are gonna do multiple passes.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mackman;1012301 said:


> Yes she is still 100% Stock. Got 57,000 on her without one major problem. As soon as i have problems i plan on doing away with the EGR cooler and studding it. But intill i have a problem i will leave it stock. Thanks for the comment


I just turned 70,000 and I have had no problems either. I was just doing some preventative maintenance.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice spot to put the cb Ill have to keep that in mind. Get some pics of it with salt in. Im curious to see how much it drops


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

lude1990;1012399 said:


> Get some pics of it with salt in. Im curious to see how much it drops


Will do!!!


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mackman;1012275 said:


> Never had a load of salt in it yet. I will let you know in about 48hrs. Got 8-12in coming tonight into Friday.
> 
> As far as plowing and salting roads go. No we don't plow and salt. We do all the plowing and salt at the very end. If you salt in the middle of the storm your just going to be plowing the salt off the road on your next pass. Thanks for the comment about my truck.


Your lucky...Up here in Maine along the coast we are suppose to get 2-4in of rain!! Haven't had a snow storm up here for a while now and all of the snow that is left are the snow banks!

Also, NICE Truck!


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Truck207;1012578 said:


> Your lucky...Up here in Maine along the coast we are suppose to get 2-4in of rain!! Haven't had a snow storm up here for a while now and all of the snow that is left are the snow banks!
> 
> Also, NICE Truck!


Thanks for the comment.

So far down here the winter has been GREAT 71.5in so far. With 8-12 more coming tonight. Most of all time record in the philly area. The avg for us is like 19 or 20 in a year not 70+


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

I know...it's ironic how the weather has been this year.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

"I geuss thats for idiots or something" hahahah


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish it would snow here...we only have about 42 inches or so on the ground right now but it is not expect to snow until they think march we might get hit with one more big storm otherwise spring better hurry up


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice new spreader you got there. I still love that truck haha.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

*Update!!!*


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

xtreem3d;1008648 said:


> one other thinng i did was to cut off the piece of stainless steel on the left side of spinner (standing behind salter) that comes off spinner shroud at 90 degrees from the bumper. i was getting a weak spread pattern on the drivers side because salt would hit this piece of stainless. the passenger side is fine because the spinner rotates counterclockwise. good luck rest of the winter!!
> steve


IM happy im not the only one LOL


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mackman, I would try to not spill all over your truck when getting the salt loaded. Your nice truck will be a rust bucket in no time. That salt gets to places you would never think of and just destroys everything.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

WIPensFan;1014243 said:


> Mackman, I would try to not spill all over your truck when getting the salt loaded. Your nice truck will be a rust bucket in no time. That salt gets to places you would never think of and just destroys everything.


That is my biggest worry. I just got done steaming it all off. 2morrow i will be putting a nice coating of FF all under it. The guy loading me did an ok job he didn't really get any in the bed. But he wouldn't go in the pile on a angle so he fills just the front 1/2 of the bucket. He was getting full buckets and that's why it was all coming off the back.

I told him i would rather see it come off the back then go in the front. It would be a real b-tch trying to get that salt out of the front. In the next year I'm planning on getting a flatbed anyway a nice alum one. So hopefully i wont have to worry about the rust so much.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

have you thought about making up some 2X10 or 2X12 sides to help hold a little more salt and prevent the spill over?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

2005_Sierra;1014330 said:


> have you thought about making up some 2X10 or 2X12 sides to help hold a little more salt and prevent the spill over?


I was thinking about that today as i was salting. When i went back for my last load i had him put on full back hoe bucket on and it brings it right up to the grates. So i think im just going to stick with that. I dont have to get to crazy with it cuz i get paid by the hour .

In that one picture it was like one and half buckets. It was alittle much. But no matter what i will have the spill problem in the back cuz they use a backhoe with a non-operating guy on it. lol. Next year the guy who i sub under is going to keep his bobcat there so we can load ourselfs.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

The Bobcat will work out much better. I know what you mean about the operator.  It's not his truck so the F cares.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

WIPensFan;1014344 said:


> The Bobcat will work out much better. I know what you mean about the operator.  It's not his truck so the F cares.


Well the township i plow gets their salt at the township over. So them guys act like they are doing us a favor by keep the township that i plow salt there and loading it for us. So we really cant say to much. But overall it works out alright. I just got to keep on top of my truck now to keep the rust at bay. Its a pain but its worth the xrta coin i make. Today i was out for 8.5hours made 1,062.50 I work all week for that at my day job LOL


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mackman;1014355 said:


> Well the township i plow gets their salt at the township over. So them guys act like they are doing us a favor by keep the township that i plow salt there and loading it for us. So we really cant say to much. But overall it works out alright. I just got to keep on top of my truck now to keep the rust at bay. Its a pain but its worth the xrta coin i make. Today i was out for 8.5hours made 1,062.50 I work all week for that at my day job LOL


Boy, you guys are having a great snow year. It's great money when it happens, you just can't count on it. Make it while you can.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

whats the max you think could fit in that with the doors closing? ,since you got to try it out.


----------



## lude1990 (Jan 19, 2010)

hell your truck dont hardly squat at all man...keep up the good work and yea it spreads like crap cause of that 90 degree on the driverside. keep the vids comin


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Great spreader we bought one this year. One notch too high on the feed and you can really crank through some salt without knowing it. 

Still trying to find the sweet spot on the chute choke, conveyor speed and spinner speed.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

hey mackman i got one question why no doors on the spreader why not just leave them open thats what i do keeps most of the sand/salt out of the bed. thats what there designed for once i get loaded those doors dont shut till im completly done. i know its not the best pic but looks closely and ull see my doors do a good job and covering everything up so it dont get buried


----------



## s&mll (Nov 15, 2008)

Do those doors flop around while driving on the highway when kept open?


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

s&mll;1015275 said:


> Do those doors flop around while driving on the highway when kept open?


i wonder if those hooks (where the doors go) are plastic if not u could get that loader of yours to pick it up from there!


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

they dont on mine they actually got a lil heft to em for being plastic


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Any updates with the Tornado, Mack?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Quality SR;1016751 said:


> Any updates with the Tornado, Mack?


Not really. About to put it away for the year


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mackman;1020096 said:


> Not really. About to put it away for the year


Put it away for the year?!?!?
Thats it no more snow? Have you used it yet?


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

Mackman, any chance you were on the turnpike near the lehigh tunnel on Sunday? was going up the Poconos and swore i passed a truck that looked like yours spreader and all.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Quality SR;1020486 said:


> Put it away for the year?!?!?
> Thats it no more snow? Have you used it yet?


Yea i used it go to post #64 in this thread i got a video.



Matt10486;1023496 said:


> Mackman, any chance you were on the turnpike near the lehigh tunnel on Sunday? was going up the Poconos and swore i passed a truck that looked like yours spreader and all.


Wasnt me. Must be someone in my fan club LOL:laughing:


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wasnt me. Must be someone in my fan club LOL:laughing:[/QUOTE]

HAHA! Okay I thought it was you, sorry for the mistake!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I must have missed that page Mack. Video came out great. I have seen alot of guys lay a piece of rubber about 2' in to the bed and then let it fold over the bumper. It looks like it works great. 
I would do like FisherGuy does, and keep the doors open. Imagine having the 1.5 model ( 7' long), there would be more salt in the bed then in the Box. How much did you have the feed gate open, it was hard to tell? Did you have any other problems, like with the conveyor chain? Anything bind up? I noticed from the earlier pictures it doesn't have an inverted V.
Do you only plow for the town? 
Around here it is only town trucks plow and salt. I have only seen a handful of contractors plowing roads but never salting. But that was during big storms. 
Keep us updated with the spreader.
Rich


----------

